# grieving



## Whitesboro (Nov 30, 2008)

well, it will be three weeks this Friday and I have still not seen or heard from my husband. I don't know where he is staying and he coviently never gave me his new cell phone #. I have all the house bills to pay out of my own money. He has out and out abandoned me. Is it time for a lawyer? The adult kids have not heard from him either. Please, I need some insight. I feel so all alone, scared and lonely.


----------



## now_what (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes, you need to get some legal advice. Most lawyers will give a free consultation. Don't panic. As confusing as this may be right now, you will make it through. You don't need to have all the answers right now, but you will be ok. Don't isolate yourself. Talk to your kids, family, co-workers even, they will be there to support you. I understand that you don't want to badmouth your husband to your children, but they will understand your feelings and can draw their own conclusions. What he has done is a terrible thing, and you don't need to protect him.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

yes, talk to a lawyer...most give a free initial consultation. And then at least a $1 retainer (for legal purposes). 

And freeze your assets, your bank accounts. Immediately. 

Open a new (set of) account(s) in YOUR name for your personal use. Do NOT transfer money from joint accounts to personal accounts or you risk losing it all. 

Change your job direct deposit to YOUR accounts (if they do that). It may take a week or two to make the change, so pay bills from the joint account until it's all yours. 

Bottom line, talk to a lawyer. Immediately.


----------

